
Army Develops ‘Ghost’ Imaging to Aid on Battlefield - stakent
http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/library/news/2009/11/mil-091102-afps05.htm
======
stakent
Found vis Schneier on Security blog
[http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/11/quantum_ghost_...](http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/11/quantum_ghost_i.html)

Comments are worth reading too.

